# Problem mit RF Diabolus Kurbel + X-Type Innenlager



## Pyrosteiner (28. Mai 2008)

Nach einem regnerischen Bikeparkeinsatz hab ich einige Tage später festgestellt das sich die Kurbel schwer drehen lässt.

Letztes WE hab ich nachgesehn...

Die Achse der Diaboluskurbel ist im Bereich der Lager links-rechts etwas angerostet, dadurch hat sich der Durchmesser minimal vergrößert und die Achse muss mit nem Holzrundstab und Gummihammer rausgeklopft werden.
Ich denke normal müsste das ohne Werkzeug ganz einfach gehen...

Zweites Problem ist das das linke Industrielager viel strenger geht als das rechte. Genau genommen drehte sich erst nach der "Ölung" wieder was.

Um das linke Lager genauer zu betrachten musste ich die Plastikmuffe abnehmen die aussen draufgesteckt ist. Beim anbauen dieser Plastikmuffe ist mir ein Teil weggebrochen...

Jetzt folgende Fragen:

1. Kurbel... brauch ich ne neue oder kann ich so noch fahren?
2. Kann ich das linke Lager einzeln wechseln oder brauch ich ein neues Innenlager?
3. Gibt es die Plastikmuffe als Ersatzteil?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


PS: Fotos könnt ich nur nachreichen da meine Digicam im Moment beim richten is... geht irgendwie alles kaputt derzeit...


----------



## Wandlerin (28. Mai 2008)

Schmeiss das rostende lager weg und besorg dir ein Acros Edelstahllager!!

Die Plastikmuffe lässt sich eigentlich nicht demontieren bei RF, gedichtet sind die eh mangelhaft, daher nur für trockene saubere Wege geeignet...

Mit Acros ist erst mal Ruhe und du kannst einfach fahren, auch bei Nässe!

Z.B. hier

http://bike-components.de/catalog/K...re+li?osCsid=df70d24c73ff4eae025faac289ba26e5

Fahre CC mit dem Ceramiclager von Acros, nachdem der Reihe nach 3! deus-X-Type lager den rostigen Lagerweg gegangen sind...

Das neue Acroslager bitte nach Anleitung einbauen (auch auf die kunststoffhülse achten mit Driveside und Nondriveside), dann kann nix schiefgehen.

Die Kurbelachse schön sauber machen und gut gefettet wieder ab ins neue Lager (geht herb, soll ja auch passen).
Nicht erschrecken wenn du dabei die Plastikabdeckung auf der gegenseite abschiebst (geht bei Acros nähmlich um nachzufetten, das rote aussen ist die zusätzliche Lippdichtung), einfach wieder auf die Achse aufschieben, bitte ohne verkanten.
Nicht vergessen die Kurbel gut aufzuziehen, d.h. kannste ruhig 50Nm geben!
vor dem auflegen der kette dann mal auf leichten Lauf achten, da alle Lager allergisch auf zu hohen seitlichen Druck reagieren und falls nötig mit den 1mm Spacern ausgleichen (steht aber auch in der RF Anleitung).

Gutes gelingen und flotte Fahrt und wenn die Taiwankurbel dann dem RF Lager folgt, rate ich zur Shimanokurbel, passt genauso zum Acroslager

bei weiteren fragen da gabs schon mal einen Thread zum deus Lager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Mai 2008)

Danke für den Beitrag... ich hab nun im Internet nach den Acros-Lagern geschaut, habe aber nichts mit 100mm Tretlagerbreite gefunden.

Die Schimpansen hören auch bei 73mm auf obwohl das eine sehr geile Kurbel wäre... leicht, robust und billig.

Naja, ich hab eben 100mm Tretlagerbreite (Nicolai M-Pire ST) und da ist die Marktauswahl schon bissl eingeschränkt.


Hat noch wer Tips??


----------



## Elfriede (12. Juni 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag... ich hab nun im Internet nach den Acros-Lagern geschaut, habe aber nichts mit 100mm Tretlagerbreite gefunden.
> 
> Die Schimpansen hören auch bei 73mm auf obwohl das eine sehr geile Kurbel wäre... leicht, robust und billig.
> 
> ...



Öhm, z.B. einfach die Plastehülse in der Mitte weglassen und gut is?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Juli 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Öhm, z.B. einfach die Plastehülse in der Mitte weglassen und gut is?



... dann passt doch der Durchmesser nicht mehr und die Kurbelachse baumelt im Lager umher!!

Das Problem ist noch nicht gelöst... wie gut das ich zwei Downhiller hab....

Aber wenn das bei RF so kompliziert is (und die Betreuung hier nicht wirklich vorhanden) schnalz ich mir ne Holzfellerkombi rein und spare damit nebenbei auch noch anständig Gewicht.

Ganz davon abgesehn haben dann auch die meisten Bikestores nen passenden Innenlagerschlüssel !!!


----------

